# Silver Foam - Sudbury Ontario



## Donas12 (Jan 27, 2021)

I recently acquired this Silver Foam bottle, of Sudbury Ontario, which I haven’t seen before. It’s 10oz with a nice balance of acl and embossing. Has an embossed D on the neck which is the same design of bottle that another bottler, Doran’s uses. 
Thought I’d share..


----------



## RCO (Jan 27, 2021)

have seen that one before but don't have it 

do have 2 green 7 oz bottles , this one I found at a yard sale a few years ago , not that far from where I live not sure how it got down here . the other one is in box in garage and way too cold to find it but it looks similar .
also seen bottles in 30 oz and 12 oz maybe with the same red and white acl

also have an embossed bottle from the Sudbury Brewing and Malting co which seems to be related to silver foam  . the same design of bottle was also used in Sault Ste Marie ( embossed soo Falls   ) and Timmins  ( embossed Dorans )


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 27, 2021)

My Silver Foam is a little different then those.


----------



## RCO (Jan 28, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> My Silver Foam is a little different then those.View attachment 217926




I'm not sure if the Michigan bottle has any connection to the Sudbury one or not or if they just happened to have the silver foam name , it seems a lot earlier and for beer


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2021)

I came across a picture of the Doran's version of the embossed bottle I posted online , it was also used in northern Ontario , silver foam , Dorans and Soo Falls all seem to be related somehow 

same bottle just embossed " Dorans" , actually found one of them here once but it was broken not sure how it traveled that far south but was in a local dump


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 1, 2021)

And here’s a 10oz Doran’s I have that is very similar to the Silver Foam 10oz. Only bottle detail difference is the Doran’s has six additional embossed letter d’s around the neck.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 1, 2021)

That's strange about the D on the neck of the Silver Foam bottle.  I wonder if they were offered a deal on a mold previously commissioned by another bottler.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 2, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's strange about the D on the neck of the Silver Foam bottle.  I wonder if they were offered a deal on a mold previously commissioned by another bottler.


That makes sense. Probably a cost savings decision. Margins were likely quite tight.,.


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> My Silver Foam is a little different then those.View attachment 217926


Showoff
But nice and I would show it off too


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> My Silver Foam is a little different then those.View attachment 217926


I like the last bottle the most I think it's really cool


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> My Silver Foam is a little different then those.View attachment 217926


Yeah I really like the aqua bottle its nice the rest of them look art deco


----------



## JKL (Feb 2, 2021)

I remember drinking Dorans Soda as a kid.  Used to walk to Bill's Corner Store in Sault Ste Marie and get a Dorans Soda and a day old jelly filled donut!  In later years Dorans was owned by Northern Brewery and most old enough from Northern Ontario or the near north will remember Northern Ale.


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

a doran's bottle from Fort William / Port Arthur just appeared on ebay , same bottle just different city on back


----------



## RCO (Feb 7, 2021)

when looking thru my bottles realised that I have another variation of the embossed 6 oz bottle 

this one is identical to the Dorans and Sudbury Brewing and Malting co . but says " Silver Foam " in circle and silver foam beverages along base 

I'm assuming its also from Sudbury but my book also has a listing from North Bay for Silver Foam Beverages 1943-50 but don't recall them having an embossed bottle but have seen acl's for ginger ale but this bottle is for sure from Northern Ontario


----------



## RCO (Feb 9, 2021)

there are some younger bottle diggers from Sudbury who post some video's to you tube . they have found several of the Sudbury brewing and malting co version of the embossed bottle in there video's but never one that says silver foam 

which leads me more in the direction that its from North Bay as the embossing matches the silver foam beverages name used there and listed in book but only seen ginger ale bottles from silver foam north bay but makes sense that they would of also had an embossed / clear bottle for there other flavours


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> there are some younger bottle diggers from Sudbury who post some video's to you tube . they have found several of the Sudbury brewing and malting co version of the embossed bottle in there video's but never one that says silver foam
> 
> which leads me more in the direction that its from North Bay as the embossing matches the silver foam beverages name used there and listed in book but only seen ginger ale bottles from silver foam north bay but makes sense that they would of also had an embossed / clear bottle for there other flavours


I like that theory! Makes sense.


----------



## RCO (Feb 10, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> I like that theory! Makes sense.



I'm pretty sure silver foam - North Bay would of had other flavours than ginger ale and I haven't seen any clear acl bottles . 

the digger from Sudbury seemed to find the Sudbury brewing and malting co bottle often so it was being used heavily in the Sudbury area but none of the embossed bottles he found said silver foam or had same embossing as one I posted 

so pretty sure the silver foam embossed bottle is from north bay not Sudbury


----------



## Reelpro (Feb 13, 2021)

;Hi
Just joined site when I found posts about Silver foam ginger ale, I was looking for any info on value.

I am selling an estate collection of bottles, a couple are Silver foam Ginger ale and Old Purple Sudbury Brewery

I have about 500-600 bottles and a few hundred glass insulators , trying to find values to sell them,

any suggestions for valuation other than eBay ?

thx mike


----------



## Reelpro (Feb 13, 2021)

A couple pics


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

Reelpro said:


> ;Hi
> Just joined site when I found posts about Silver foam ginger ale, I was looking for any info on value.
> 
> I am selling an estate collection of bottles, a couple are Silver foam Ginger ale and Old Purple Sudbury Brewery
> ...


First off welcome to the forum. Dario can help with your insulator questions. anything else can be posted in the wanted to sell area of this forum. Would love to see what you have. Lots of knowledgeable collectors that know prices, etc.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2021)

Reelpro said:


> ;Hi
> Just joined site when I found posts about Silver foam ginger ale, I was looking for any info on value.
> 
> I am selling an estate collection of bottles, a couple are Silver foam Ginger ale and Old Purple Sudbury Brewery
> ...



some of the values on ebay aren't really accurate , is some common northern bottles posted there at crazy prices for months that never sell , some he's asking $40 plus shipping for , those kinds of prices would be rare in the real world unless the bottle is really rare and unique , money also tends to be tighter up north I find , in terms of what people are willing to spend

your Sudbury Brewery bottle is from the 1910's or 20's , its desired by collectors , I don't really collect beer bottles myself so not sure of a value but its a good bottle 

the acl bottles if there in good condition are collectable and someone will want them ,  the 5 you posted with paint/colour should be resellable 

the Macdonalds Nbay bottle is very common so without paint its pretty much worthless , don't waste any time trying to resell that one 

I'd also recommend selling the bottles and insulators separately , as the people who collect bottles aren't necessary the same people who collect insulators , and insulator collectors would be willing to pay up if you have something they want


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 24, 2021)

Here’s a 22oz I have which is an odd size...


----------



## Joelbest (Apr 24, 2021)

RCO said:


> some of the values on ebay aren't really accurate , is some common northern bottles posted there at crazy prices for months that never sell , some he's asking $40 plus shipping for , those kinds of prices would be rare in the real world unless the bottle is really rare and unique , money also tends to be tighter up north I find , in terms of what people are willing to spend
> 
> your Sudbury Brewery bottle is from the 1910's or 20's , its desired by collectors , I don't really collect beer bottles myself so not sure of a value but its a good bottle
> 
> ...


That’s a lot of bottles. I don’t know much about individual bottle value unfortunately. I would recommend trying to organize by age and where they are made as I find most collectors prefer local pieces. Start with age identifying by seeing how it’s made


----------

